# TDP review is out



## mukul (Apr 10, 2017)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-70-200mm-f-2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-Lens.aspx

this time very quickly?


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 10, 2017)

mukul said:


> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-70-200mm-f-2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-Lens.aspx
> 
> this time very quickly?



Out of what? Corn flakes? Putting it in the headline would be nice.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 10, 2017)

mukul said:


> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-70-200mm-f-2.8-Di-VC-USD-G2-Lens.aspx
> 
> this time very quickly?



Sometimes TDP gets lenses early from suppliers. That gives him a leg up to get them out quickly.

- A


----------

